# Arghhhhhhhhhhhh can't sleep!!!!



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls,

As you can tell from the title, I can't sleep!! It took ages for me to fall asleep and now I've been up since 3am   Does anyone have any ideas what I can do? I'm wide awake - not even tired   For once DH isn't snoring - so I can't just kick him and rollover and go back to sleep    

Oh well, think I might pop on face book for a bit!

Tina xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hope you managed to get some sleep Tina.  

I usually turn on the TV and start to watch a programme, as soon as I start to get into it, I fall asleep!

Sue


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ohh hope you got some kip in the end hun. Its horrid when everone one else in the house dozes off and your left lolling about wide awake. I normally go downstairs, read, watch telly or sit on the pc (not litterally!) with a mug of horlicks or a glass of milk. Unfortunatly for me when I do this I can never reclaim my side of the bed from DH as he seems to spead more than a tub of utterly butterly!

Corrina xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

What are you both like?    Thanks for your replies, they made me laugh!

Nope, I didn't get any sleep   I watched something on Living called "Close to home" which was ok and then I watched the Olympics. Have to go and have bloods done in 10 mins, so I couldn't even stay in my PJs and watch TV this morning - still I can always get changed when I get home and DS is old enough to entertain himself  

Tina xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

You should have text me Tina xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww thanks hun   But isn't it you that send the texts at the inappropriate times?     Only joking hun, didn't want to disturb you. How are you?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Cheeky you    . I feel sure that Shabba DID need to know I had cheesy mash for tea - when she was in labour with May   . AND Kitten DID need to know I'd been dumped when she was birthing Charlie     . OMG - I think I did another too didn' I? I can't remember what it was................


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Yep, there was another but I will have to re-read the posts as I can't remember, although it might be quicker to ask the other sparklies what texts you have sent


----------

